# Shooter of the Year...201?????????



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Here you go folks......all involved parties know the secret behind the title....all others can just look at some really fine shooters....:darkbeer:

I am pretty sure I made a few more enemies this weekend....but I am also sure I made a few more friends!!!!!!!!!!!

Archery is a great sport, yes it is competitive but it is also a time to spend with friends you don't see every day. Enjoy the time you have together because we are never promised tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

A couple of other pics from the weekend...

Tnarcherychick...one of these is for you...I thought you might like it...


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Let me be the first to say....I OWE YOU!!!!!! Man I need to work on FORM!!!! :mgI know and everything else)!!! We had alot of FUN......and I got to see everybody!!! Looking forward to KY!! Hope everybody had a safe trip home!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Let me be the first to say....I OWE YOU!!!!!! Man I need to work on FORM!!!! :mgI know and everything else)!!! We had alot of FUN......and I got to see everybody!!! Looking forward to KY!! Hope everybody had a safe trip home!!!


What's wrong with your form? I think it is fine!!!

It was great to see you this weekend, even though I kicked everyone out of our group...I was obviously the funsucker this weekend....


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> What's wrong with your form? I think it is fine!!!
> 
> It was great to see you this weekend, even though I kicked everyone out of our group...I was obviously the funsucker this weekend....


I just looked at the scores and YOU kicked our butts!!!! You go girl!!! Hey TN chic we got to tighten up!!! Noooo I'm thinking there were other "funsucker" out there!!:59:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

The chick kicks my rear everywhere we go....she just had a bad weekend and you have only shot 3 shoots...by the classic we will all be on fire!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

It looks like you gals had a great weekend of shootin. I wish we could have made it. But with the money situation after D ended up in the hospital and the the walkin pnuemonia it looks like Metropolis will be our only ASA stop again this yr. And we have all our new Anderson Bow now, but I cant shoot my 3D bow due to a mislable of the limbs by the dippers. They put 50# stickers on 60# limbs so I cant shoot it til I get my new limbs in (not sure when that'll be) but I do have my camo bow and have been kickin local butt here with it. We shot yest and when we went home there were 2 ladies still out shootin but I was sittin in 2nd with a good score. We will see next month when we go back if i held for 2nd. If so that will be my 2nd 2nd with this new bow and I have also takin a 1st..And have only had it out 3 time... So I hope my 3D bow shoots as good and I want it up and shootin by Metropolis..:darkbeer:


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER (Jan 31, 2006)

Yea. NO PRESSURE!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

OBSESSED ARCHER said:


> Yea. NO PRESSURE!!!!


ukey:

Sucks to be me sometimes...open mouth..insert foot....:scared:what was I thinkin'?:behindsof

Has the stab wound in your back healed yet?


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Birddogmomma, your form looks fine to me. Absolutecool i don't know how you snuck that in on me but thinks for the memories....lol. I can honestly say I will never forget this weekend. It was truly a first for me!! 

I love archery. I have made so many great friends like you two. I am always so excited about the tournaments. I get to shoot which I love to do, but I get to do it with my awesome lady friends!! Funsuckers just don't realize what they are missing out on.


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> I just looked at the scores and YOU kicked our butts!!!! You go girl!!! Hey TN chic we got to tighten up!!! Noooo I'm thinking there were other "funsucker" out there!!:59:



I'm sorry I missed you before you left yesterday. I didn't get a HUG!!! It was so good to see you. Now I can hardly wait for London. Maybe we won't be seperated this time.:grouphug:


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> I'm sorry I missed you before you left yesterday. I didn't get a HUG!!! It was so good to see you. Now I can hardly wait for London. Maybe we won't be seperated this time.:grouphug:


We had to load targets and get on the road.:sorry: Please don't forget June 20.....put it on your calendar for the shoot at the Greenway. We hope it's a good one!!! But we'll see you in KY. :banana::banana::banana::banana: ( I love that banana)


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> We had to load targets and get on the road.:sorry: Please don't forget June 20.....put it on your calendar for the shoot at the Greenway. We hope it's a good one!!! But we'll see you in KY. :banana::banana::banana::banana: ( I love that banana)


We will be there. We already told the other guys that we shoot with that if they are shooting with us that weekend then they better be ready to ride...lol. I'm not missing this one.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

We didn't even get to do a 'stalk' this time.........


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> We didn't even get to do a 'stalk' this time.........


You know I thought about that on the way home ... it would have taken 4 of us to do it!!! They gave us the BIGGEST target to carry out!!!


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

What kind of broadheads did you use to take down that tank in the first picture? I guess you hit it right in the kill zone. 
What was the dressed weight? Any appropriate recipes for tank innards? You must use some serious marinade. 
Any idea how it ranks in Pope and Young points?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

archeryal said:


> What kind of broadheads did you use to take down that tank in the first picture? I guess you hit it right in the kill zone.
> What was the dressed weight? Any appropriate recipes for tank innards? You must use some serious marinade.
> Any idea how it ranks in Pope and Young points?


Well we used those Rambo exploding heads...we all shot at the same time, of course we are the most accurate shooters around these parts....Dressed weight was 6 tons...not for the weak at heart....lots of innards to be taken out with that size critter!! We have found that Dale's marinade works best for those innards, helps keep the rust down to a managable level.

Since this was the first beast of its kind taken by women it is the highest scoring critter ever. It will be many, many years before this record is broken!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Well we used those Rambo exploding heads...we all shot at the same time, of course we are the most accurate shooters around these parts....Dressed weight was 6 tons...not for the weak at heart....lots of innards to be taken out with that size critter!! We have found that Dale's marinade works best for those innards, helps keep the rust down to a managable level.
> 
> Since this was the first beast of its kind taken by women it is the highest scoring critter ever. It will be many, many years before this record is broken!!


:set1_signs009:


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Not for the weak of heart, but just what the doctor ordered for someone with iron deficiency anemia.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

how come you keep making enemies? i guess i'm gonna have to step up to open class so i can join in on the fun and help you make even more... :wink:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

JAG said:


> how come you keep making enemies? i guess i'm gonna have to step up to open class so i can join in on the fun and help you make even more... :wink:


Yeah please come help me....I don't think I made enough folks mad this weekend...no wonder we only ended up with 3 in our group...nobody loves me anymore........


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Yeah please come help me....I don't think I made enough folks mad this weekend...no wonder we only ended up with 3 in our group...nobody loves me anymore........


OOOOHHHHHHH I do!!!!! I like the way you put arrows in my pocket!!!!!:mg:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> OOOOHHHHHHH I do!!!!! I like the way you put arrows in my pocket!!!!!:mg:


YOU are soooooo easy!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> YOU are soooooo easy!!!


I love you and you haven't even put an arrow in my pocket!!!


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER (Jan 31, 2006)

absolutecool said:


> We didn't even get to do a 'stalk' this time.........


To much pressure


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

OBSESSED ARCHER said:


> To much pressure


It was like a big pressure bubble....I bet they start putting me on a stake by myself.....


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Yeah please come help me....I don't think I made enough folks mad this weekend...no wonder we only ended up with 3 in our group...nobody loves me anymore........


Hey Shanna!! I got your back!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

mathewsgirl13 said:


> Hey Shanna!! I got your back!!!


Thanks!!! I need all the help I can get!!!


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Girl, I'll be there next year! I guarantee we'll have some fun! If JAG comes up with me, you girls better hold on to your hats cuz J1 and J2 can always find some trouble to get into.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

1DevineShooter said:


> Girl, I'll be there next year! I guarantee we'll have some fun! If JAG comes up with me, you girls better hold on to your hats cuz J1 and J2 can always find some trouble to get into.


you got that right... it follows us.. :devil: :aniangel: :devil: :aniangel:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I didn't need any help finding trouble this weekend...lol


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I cant wait to shoot with you Shanna.. its gonna be great!


----------



## bowchic13 (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh man, I missed the broken up group picture!! Maybe we'll get to shoot together again sometime (and stay that way)!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

bowchic13 said:


> Oh man, I missed the broken up group picture!! Maybe we'll get to shoot together again sometime (and stay that way)!


Yeah...hello....you ran off before we got to make it!!! I got a three person and a four person shot but not all of us!!! lol


I just made your bracelet, it will be waiting for you in London!!

Thanks!!


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

JAG said:


> how come you keep making enemies? i guess i'm gonna have to step up to open class so i can join in on the fun and help you make even more... :wink:


I'm not ready to move so you can't leave me lol... I forbid you!


----------

